# Building new computers for work.



## DonInKansas (Jun 23, 2009)

I got my shipment in from TigerDirect today and wanted to share.  These are going to be the new computers for our department.  I'm pretty fired up to start building!  These are going to be pretty potent office machines.

Stats:

AMD Phenom II 720 x3
Biostar TA790GX 128MB
2x2gb Corsair XMS2 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
TT TR2-430W 
Sammy DVD Burners
Apex PC-389-C cases

Less than 500 bucks per machine shipped.  Not too shabby.  Our current p4 Dells I believe I can hear crying.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

at the popo office?

geez


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

Its Christmas !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Impressive, I would say thats overkill for most work tasks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey, with those PSU's, you got computers AND a heating system, since (I believe) they're only about 60% efficient.  -5 volts = designed for PIII!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Impressive, I would say thats overkill for most work tasks.



Actually Our comps are constantly running multiple apps that are pretty hungry.  Plus the boss told me to future proof (within reason) so these were a good choice.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Hey, with those PSU's, you got computers AND a heating system, since (I believe) they're only about 60% efficient.  -5 volts = designed for PIII!



The PSU choice is indeed one I wish I had back;  didn't quite do enough homework on that one.  I think I looked at a similar model and ordered the wrong one.  Still, we keep it pretty cold in the office so the heat output should kill matters too much.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

shoulda went with i7s ROFL


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Man i7's woulda been perfect for they are doing, I think your going to have a bunch of whiners over there


----------



## cdawall (Jun 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> at the popo office?
> 
> geez



its so they can play GTA and perfect there PIT maneuvers and such


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow I want an upgrade from my work Dell. Crappy Dual Core Pentium at 2.0GHz.

Cant even overclock it :shadedshu


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its so they can play GTA and perfect there PIT maneuvers and such



 I am sure that is why


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2009)

LAN parties when the boss ain't looking.


----------



## ChiSox (Jun 24, 2009)

Wheres the OS's???? haha


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 24, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Wheres the OS's???? haha



We're recycling the XP Pro licenses.

And mlee, we dream of dual cores.  P4 single core 2.8s until I get these up and running.  With CD drives.  That's right, not even CD Burners.  No DVD. :shadedshu


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 24, 2009)

my gaming rig is worse than that...


----------



## Chryonn (Jun 24, 2009)

good luck on the builds


----------

